# Main > News >  The CSUAC now supports CC3!

## GM's Apprentice

Thanks to Gerri Broman, the CSUAC is now available to support CC3!  This has over 5000 images in PNG format and fills, already sorted in the CC3 file structure.  And more is on the way!  The current task is organizing 3000 structural images (buildings, roads, bridges, etc) with an intent of having it ready at the end of the month (early July for CC3).

(follow the link in the sig)

----------


## Alane

I was curious enough about this post to follow the link, just to find out what a "CSUAC" is!  Sadly, the link likewise doesn't say.  I'm probably the only one here at the Cartographer's Guild who doesn't already know the answer  :Confused:  but could someone solve the acronym puzzle for me?

What's a "CSUAC"?

- Alane (a brand-new forum member) -

----------


## Redrobes

Not sure of the acronym but it is a repository of collected user generated art for tokens and other objects for maps. When somebody makes a table or a chair they often upload it to their fav mapping program forum and the forums usually have a licencing statement which allows other users to download it for their own use. Sometimes thats for commercial use too and they might even have something more formal like a "Creative Commons" licence which specifically allows certain rights.

Anyway, some dudes went around sucking them all up from different websites, sorting and blocking them into zips of similar objects which were free to use. I think some of them said that they would not like the wholesale zips uploaded and redistributed tho (for some reason). Well, as usually happens in those situations, the original dudes website became obsolete but other people have popped up to continue marching on holding the standard.

I think thats mostly correct but might have some slight errors in it.

----------


## RPMiller

I believe the CS is his initials, and UAC is Ultimate Art Collection or something like that.

----------


## Steel General

RP is partially correct, it actually stands for... "Cecil Solomon's User-Art Collection"

----------


## Ascension

The CSUAC is a huge undertaking and daunting in time and labor to compile and complete.  You need a gargoyle? It's probably in there somewhere.  You need a dead ettin with one it's heads chopped off?  It's probably in there.  You need a butter churn?  It's in there.  That's the kind of scope we're talking about.  As users of varying programs like Dunjinni and Campaign Cartographer continually add to the user created art forums, he add these in.  Mad organizational skill set there and crazy discipline...and well worth anyone's time to look into.

----------


## RPMiller

Thanks for the clarification SG! I gave you some rep for solving the mystery accurately.  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

> Thanks for the clarification SG! I gave you some rep for solving the mystery accurately.


Not necessary, but thank you none-the-less.  :Very Happy:

----------


## drwolf0014

This CSUAC. Is the collection of .pngs separate or does one need dundjinni or Campaign Cartographer to use it? I'm finding myself wasting time searching on the internets for images or crafting them from scratch. (Slow)

----------


## Steel General

> This CSUAC. Is the collection of .pngs separate or does one need dundjinni or Campaign Cartographer to use it? I'm finding myself wasting time searching on the internets for images or crafting them from scratch. (Slow)


You do not need Dundjinni or CC to use them, but they are grouped together in very large .ZIP files (I believe by the month they were posted). You can also search the forums on the Dundjinni site to find some of the .PNGs

----------


## Redrobes

Most of the items that are in these large collections are PNG type files. Along with GIF (which is more limited) one of the nice things about a PNG is that you can set it up with transparency. With PNG that can be RGBA. Thats RGB color as normal and the A is the alpha channel which is transparency and that gets put into the image too. So you can have images with clear edges so making character tokens is easy.

Photoshop and GIMP deal with these easily. I use PSP which my oldish version does not like and reads only the RGB bit and strips the A channel off. If you dont have either then point Firefox or IE at them at they will see it fine.

So you can use these sets by getting a floor plan, grabbing a token PNG and pasting it down (usually on a new layer) and basically drop items onto the floor.

A VTT takes this a bit further because it manages all the tokens for you so its easier to move, scale and rotate them. That for some is basically the sum of what they do.

Just a last minute tip for ViewingDale owners in that there is a utility called ViewingDalePNGtoVMI.exe which you point at the top level of a CSUAC type set of directories and it traverses the whole kaboodle converting all PNG's into the file type it knows about. So no need to go around manually converting them all. You do still have to make icon text files for them tho. Mail me if this is something that you want to do and ill go through it in more detail. Just wanted to point that out to prevent the unnecessary zillion hours of labor there for somebody.

If the token looks like the one on the left its good. If it looks like the one on the right then you need a better app to view it with. Note this is one of the freebie tokens from iCon by Devin.

----------


## dimensional_entity

Hmm, I can't register at the gmsapprentice to download these images. It's stuck at the register page and not doing anything for me. Hopefully it works soon! I'll try again later.

----------


## Steel General

> Hmm, I can't register at the gmsapprentice to download these images. It's stuck at the register page and not doing anything for me. Hopefully it works soon! I'll try again later.


I had a hard time also, took a couple of weeks. The username I generally use never seemed to work. However (not sure if this matters or not), the username I created that did work had no spaces, underscores, hyphens, etc. and went through the first time I tried it.

----------


## dimensional_entity

Thank you for the tip. I just tried a different name; one without underscores, numbers, etc. and it worked fine.

----------


## jpstod

The reason behind the Collection was to give all user the same file structure so that when Dundjinni dja files were shared, all art would show up correctly.

Unless every user has the same file structure maps cannot be shared

The structure of the files is not by month its by type.. Structures, Weapons, creatures..etc

Let say someone on the Dundjinni creates a pgn of a 2 headed Ettin
Person A might have saved the png file as Ettin2Headed
Person B might have saved the png file as 2Headed Ettin

Person a creates a map for person b and sends it, although they both have the same png, Dundjinni will not regonize the file in person b's program and it will show up as a big red ? mark on their map. Because they are not named the same. Also it has to be stored in the same folder. If Person a stores it as a token and Person b saves it as cover it won't work either.

----------

